# Safe Lice treatment for young kids



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone know a safe lice treatment for young kids (4-7 weeks old)???

I have Sevin but want to make sure it is safe for them. I will need to do it around their faces (can see nits on Storm but none of the others).


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was told to use kitten flea powder on mine.

I believe it is at 3 months that you can use the permectin II diluted on the kids.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah good suggestion. Someone also suggested to me the ACV. So at least I have options. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh and you know what the worst part is? I feel like I have lice crawling up on me now :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Back in late January when my first bottle baby was leaving I noticed the lice and trob1 gave me all kinds of good info - you may want to refer to that posting for the ratios for the permectrin II. I don't use it every month - I just give them a squirt when I trim hooves.

LOL! I hear you - when I worked in the vet clinics and we would have a flea, tick, or maggott animal come in - I felt like I was crawling. Good news is - they will only bite once and then they realize we are not warm enough for them - :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh great thanks! :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh and your feed store carried the permectrin II ?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

You can also use lavendar essential oil, just put a little bit down their topline, it sends the buggers packing!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, I got it at the feed store. It was I think 7.00 for an 8 oz bottle - which will last you forever!!! 

Let me know if you need the dilution for yard spray and for topline application


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks I will be calling around. I dislike the dust but i knwo it works so at least i have that option.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok the feed store didnt' have permectrin II according ot the lady on the phone but they have a concentrate that is Permectrin CDS which she read teh lable and it is for lice as well so I am going to get that and the kitten flea dust.

Unfortunatly both places are in opposite directions :GAAH:


----------



## trailhound (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's what worked for me- I flea combed (a lot of work, but instant relief. Luckily, she is a lap goat) my kid to get off as many of the lice as possible, then treated her and her living quarters with DE (try a gardening store). I also gave her a bath with dog flea shampoo (Happy Jacks) because I didn't want to leave the chemicals on her. Worked great.
Andrea


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dusted all the kids with a kitten flea powder (said for puppies, kittens dogs and cats) and then I gave all the adults a flea shampoo bath. THe kids will get a bath tomorrow afternoon to wash all the powder away. 

I dont' trust the shampoo to do a good enough job as we have done it in the past for our cats and dogs and it didn't work. But I figure the combo would. 

The adults didnt' have any lice that i could see but I did it anyway :shrug: 

I checked the kids over and presto still had a couple live ones on him but most were dead. The live ones were VERY SLOW so I believe they are dying. I didn't see any more on Storm but the nits are still there so I have to treat him in a couple days after they hatch.

the shampoo says it kills the eggs I believe so I hope that it does its job tomorrow (today is to cold to give them a bath).

So things are looking up --- till the next crisis :GAAH:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The reason that alot of flea shampoos do not work is that they only kill what is on the animal. Then as soon as the animal takes one step new fleas can jump right on them and reinfest. Flea eggs (I don't know about the lice eggs) but they are sticky and stick to shoes clothing - anything.

When we had little puppies and kitties - we would wash them in dawn dish soap (the yellow one) and that worked really well as it is a very soft shampoo for their skin. Now it only killed what was on them at that moment - but it sure helped. We would put mineral oil in their eyes so that if any soap got into their eyes, it would not burn.

I have been contemplating trying Frontline on one of my goats next time I see lice and see if the topical will work on them or not..... but I really do like the Permectrin II.

Oh - my vet said that anything that says that it is safe for dairy cattle, I can use on a pregnant goat.


----------



## trailhound (Mar 22, 2008)

I think it is an ongoing process because the nits hatch out later, so you have to deal with several generations. The shampoo is good to get rid of the bulk of the critters, then I used the DE to serve as ongoing treatment as the rest hatched out. They lingered around for awhile, but not at a level that bothered the goats, so I kept up the DE and that got rid of them for good. 

Glad you have them under control- I know they don't transfer to humans, but they are still icky and give me the creepy crawleys! 

Andrea


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

When my 3 month old "kids" arrived last May with lice, I used K-9 Advantix (the 20-40 lb dose) and haven't seen a single lice on them since. "There weren't no bugs on them!" No problems from it either.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I use Ultra Boss Pour On
It seemed to work althought I didn't actually see any lice, the goats were just constantly scratching. They seemed to quit after I put it on them.


----------



## m2cinfo (May 18, 2015)

My 4 week old Kiko has developed bumpy, dry itchy skin under his front legs and around his ears and eyes. His twin sister and mother are fine. He and his sister are both being supplemented bottle feeding due to mother doesn't have enough milk for both. What can cause the bumps and dry skin? Could it be lice or mites? Also he shake his head alot and dose not want his ears touched but i have take an warm damp washcloth and wiped them out (he yelled at me) a bunch of black sticky gunk came off the inside. Any help will be greatly appreciated. 


:laugh::kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, m2cinfo.  This is an old thread, you may want to start a new one to get more replies! As for your question, it sounds to me like he has mites. Lice you can usually see scurrying or hanging onto their hair. The black gunk and itchy skin sounds like mites to me, so I would look into treating that.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome to The Goat Spot. :welcome2:

This is a very old thread, you should start a new thread of your own so your questions get the attention you deserve. If you could take a few pictures to show what the problem is, that always helps us help you, too.

ETA: Yeah, what she said ^^^^. I really need to type faster...:doh::ROFL: ...



m2cinfo said:


> My 4 week old Kiko has developed bumpy, dry itchy skin under his front legs and around his ears and eyes. His twin sister and mother are fine. He and his sister are both being supplemented bottle feeding due to mother doesn't have enough milk for both. What can cause the bumps and dry skin? Could it be lice or mites? Also he shake his head alot and dose not want his ears touched but i have take an warm damp washcloth and wiped them out (he yelled at me) a bunch of black sticky gunk came off the inside. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> :laugh::kidblue::kidblue:


----------

